# Cost of replacement chainrings



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

How much do replacement Campy chainrings cost (I'm thinking 53 and 39)?

Also if I change out the middle ring of a 53/42/30 crank to a 39 ring, do I need to change the big ring too? It doesn't seem to me the tooth profiles of Campy rings are quite as radical as Shimano, but I heard with compacts, the 50 ring has different ramps depending on whether you use a 34 and 36 small ring.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*chain rings*

just swapped them out
53- 110.00
39-69.00


not cheap


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

triple b said:


> just swapped them out
> 53- 110.00
> 39-69.00
> 
> ...


That's for sure!  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

110 and 69!? Yikes, You can buy complete Record cranksets for less than that on Ebay or from Nashbar.

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...storeid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Road Cranks

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...storeid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Road Cranks

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMPAGNOLO-RECO...ryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Is there any difference between Chorus and Record chainrings?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no such ring...*



Clevor said:


> Is there any difference between Chorus and Record chainrings?


Campy doesn't make a 39T ring for a triple crank, at any price level. Double crank chainrings have no ramps or pins on the left side to aid the shift from the little ring to the middle.

I've used Campy triple drivetrains for the last five seasons, but I've never owned a Campy triple crank due to the poor chainring offerings. I use FSA, since they offer a 53/39/30 setup as a standard. I then switch the little ring to a 28.

A TA Vento chainring might do the trick.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/chainrings.asp

Stronglight may also have what you need.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

C-40 said:


> Campy doesn't make a 39T ring for a triple crank, at any price level. Double crank chainrings have no ramps or pins on the left side to aid the shift from the little ring to the middle.


You're right; I just checked with Campy. Now I understand why you said you keep away from Campy triple cranks. I figured it was just due to the cost of getting another middle ring. I didn't realize the problem was not the shift from middle to large, but from small to middle.

I gonna try get a TA Vento ring . . .

It's a good thing I forgot to bid for that set of 53/39 Campy rings on Ebay yesterday!


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Second TA Rings*

Both my bikes have TA rings on them and they shift great. You can also get them in other colors and my reason for buying is a wide range of teeth. I got rid of my 53 a long time ago (riding 50's now).

Another source is: http://www.xxcycle.com/index.php

I bought my rings from them without a single problem.


----------

